# High banks in Oscoda



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

Anybody still fish steelies the high banks in Oscoda? Haven't fished it in like 8 - 9 years. Still have all the gear might as well get back into it again.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Its still there and not much has changed over the last ten years. 

I do miss the picnic table though. :sad:


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

Well that's a damn shame! :thumbdown: Used to be good fishing. I heard a rumor that it was shot.  Figured I'd ask on here and see if anybody has fished it and what the scoop was.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Give it a week once the water drops down, and grease your shoulders up and get in line !

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

Yea I do remember that lol.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Go to the other side


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

Going to hit some holes on the rifle for opener. The most likely be at the high banks Sunday. Got out the gear and getting pretty pumped!


----------



## steelhead1001 (May 21, 2012)

Burksee said:


> Its still there and not much has changed over the last ten years.
> 
> I do miss the picnic table though. :sad:


Except for less gravel & less fish!! :sad::sad:


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

steelhead1001 said:


> Except for less gravel & less fish!! :sad::sad:


Wish they would take all what's left of the gravel out of there !! We all know that a steelhead on gravel does not feed ? But i just line em they bite overtime ! :what:

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelhead1001 (May 21, 2012)

Yep wish they wld too. Everyone fights overt the little bit of gravel.....They can have it have better spots........:lol::lol:


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

steelhead1001 said:


> Yep wish they wld too. Everyone fights overt the little bit of gravel.....They can have it have better spots........:lol::lol:


Ya know what gets me is that when i go threw there in my boat this time of the yr , i ask someone " are ya doing any good " they reply NO YOU JUST RAN THROUGH MY HOLE ! That just kills me !

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> Ya know what gets me is that when i go threw there in my boat this time of the yr , i ask someone " are ya doing any good " they reply NO YOU JUST RAN THROUGH MY HOLE ! That just kills me !
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Especially at 2:00PM, in bright sunshine.:lol:


----------

